# Welcome to the Czech Republic



## PocketWatch

Hello,

Can someone please tell me what the proper way is to say "Welcome to the Czech Republic" in Czech?

Thank you.


----------



## Jana337

For one person with whom you are on informal terms: Vítej v České republice.
For one person with whom you are on formal terms, or for several people: Vítejte v České republice.


----------



## Orreaga

Ahoj!

Is this a more literal translation than what I thought was the traditional _*Vítáme Vás...*_  ?


----------



## winpoj

Between "Vítáme Vás v..." and "Vítejte v..." I can see no difference worth mentioning.


----------



## Orreaga

Thanks for correcting my impression.  I'm influenced by "New World Czech" such as this road sign in Texas, which one sees near Czech settlements in the US.  The ones I've seen always say _*Vítáme Vás*_ -- I don't think I've ever seen a sign in the US with _*Vítejte*_.  Here's another example in Kansas.


----------



## texpert

Oh yes, the New World Czech. Yet it should be made clear that in NWC the _*štrůdl*_ (strudel, of all things) is a dumpling with a cream cap!


----------

